# Porsche Boxster - Autobling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

This customer choice our full service:
1. body repair
2. Plastic interior modify to chamois surface.
3. CQuartz coating

I ask a tow truck go to his place to pick this car to my shop.

































BTW, for the full service, I also buy a new tow truck, it will be ready next month. 
Hino Truck









this key will open my dream!









Our engineer start to remove anything inside and outside.

































































Then, another team start the paint work.

















































paint work finished









































this part change color









then, start to recover all parts and do CQuartz coating.

































Interior recover

























All finished
outside:

























































Interior:

































































Customer is very happy to see his car! Like driving a whole new one.









Thanks for your looking! ^^


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

my god! amazing work! where do you get your dash covering from?! how much was the Hino by the way?


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice work and tastfully done well done :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome mate, expect to see the hino pimped out. you got to with those skills


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

PrestigeChris said:


> my god! amazing work! where do you get your dash covering from?! how much was the Hino by the way?


the dash cover is original one, we modify it.
the HINO 500 is 60,000 USD, modification fee is 50,000 USD, total is 110,000 USD...

Same as this video:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

THE CHAMP said:


> very nice work and tastfully done well done :thumb:





dhiren_motilal said:


> looks awesome mate, expect to see the hino pimped out. you got to with those skills


Thanks!


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic work!
It really will feel like driving a new car.

Excellent attention to detail.


----------



## fleming (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow!煥然一新


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

*WOW :argie:*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Finally, my tow truck almost finish... :driver:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice work indeed!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Brilliant workmanship :thumb:

Mario


----------

